# How long for a visa refund?



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

My wife and I recently submitted a her visa online to bring her to the UK as my wife. However, after we submitted it, we saw the new financial requirements and decided to postpone our current visa until we could meet them. Therefore, I cancelled the application and submitted a refund request. This was a few days after we submitted the application and before my wife went for her biometrics appointment (which I cancelled). The application looks like it has been removed, but we have still to receive our money back. I cancelled the application about 2 weeks ago and seem to remember it said it would take 14 days to get our money back - can anyone confirm whether it should take 14 days or is it 14 "working" days? If no one can confirm this, does anyone know who I can follow this up with? There doesn't seem to be a "Contact Us" option on the visa4uk website.

The good news is now we can meet the financial requirements and re-submit the application - I just don't want to be charged twice for it...

Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Adamsleigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I recently submitted a her visa online to bring her to the UK as my wife. However, after we submitted it, we saw the new financial requirements and decided to postpone our current visa until we could meet them. Therefore, I cancelled the application and submitted a refund request. This was a few days after we submitted the application and before my wife went for her biometrics appointment (which I cancelled). The application looks like it has been removed, but we have still to receive our money back. I cancelled the application about 2 weeks ago and seem to remember it said it would take 14 days to get our money back - can anyone confirm whether it should take 14 days or is it 14 "working" days? If no one can confirm this, does anyone know who I can follow this up with? There doesn't seem to be a "Contact Us" option on the visa4uk website.
> 
> The good news is now we can meet the financial requirements and re-submit the application - I just don't want to be charged twice for it...


I can't quote chapter and verse, but someone was told to wait up to 6-7 weeks for refund of fees.


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow! OK, thanks for the response.


----------



## Julia90 (Aug 8, 2012)

Adamsleigh said:


> Wow! OK, thanks for the response.


I was told by Worldbridge that it can take up to six or seven weeks to receive your refund, although I had read on the Visa4UK site that it takes 2 weeks. It would be nice if they sent you a confirmation email or something. Good luck


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the added info


----------



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

Adamsleigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I recently submitted a her visa online to bring her to the UK as my wife. However, after we submitted it, we saw the new financial requirements and decided to postpone our current visa until we could meet them. Therefore, I cancelled the application and submitted a refund request. This was a few days after we submitted the application and before my wife went for her biometrics appointment (which I cancelled). The application looks like it has been removed, but we have still to receive our money back. I cancelled the application about 2 weeks ago and seem to remember it said it would take 14 days to get our money back - can anyone confirm whether it should take 14 days or is it 14 "working" days? If no one can confirm this, does anyone know who I can follow this up with? There doesn't seem to be a "Contact Us" option on the visa4uk website.
> 
> ...


From the UKBA US site (see email address):

Due to a large volume of requests for refunds of visa fees paid on applications that were not submitted to us for consideration, we are currently realising a 10 week delay in the refund process. We are working to reduce this time and we appreciate your patience whilst we address it.

If your request is urgent we will seek to prioritise it. Those with urgent refund requests that have not yet been processed should send an email to [email protected] stating 'URGENT REFUND REQUEST' in the email subject line and detailing the reasons for the urgent request in the main body of the email. These will be considered on a case-by-case basis and actioned accordingly.


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

That's useful to know, thanks a lot for this!


----------

